# Macedonian: да свртиме некој костен



## pallina89

Hey forum!
What does 'da svrtime nekoj kosten' mean?
Contest: a 'baba' in her kitchen. 
Hope it helps.
Hvala!


----------



## Duya

It is definitely not Serbian (except maybe some far south dialect); it sounds Macedonian or Bulgarian.


----------



## Orlin

It isn't standard Bulgarian either.


----------



## Magdalena Petrovic

I think it's Macedonian: Let me bake some chestnuts. 
I'm not sure about "bake" though...


----------



## Orlin

Magdalena Petrovic said:


> I think it's Macedonian: Let me bake some chestnuts.
> I'm not sure about "bake" though...


 
To je definitivno makedonski (standardni ili ne) ili neki zapadnobugarski dijalekt (poznaje se npr. po nastavku -me za 1. lice mn.). Meni "svrtime" isto ništa ne govori, moglo bi biti kako Vi mislite (međutim veoma verovatno), ali je to samo pretpostavka.


----------



## vandaman

Definitely Macedonian - It means "Let's bake some chestnuts"-literally 'let's turn around some chestnuts'- because when you bake chestnuts you must them turn them round for both sides to be baked


----------



## sokol

Mod note:
Title changed. If I got it wrong then please say so, I do not speak Macedonian actively.


----------



## DenisBiH

I think it's костен not коштен. Google Translate says so, and it's кестен in BCS.


----------



## Homer MakeDonski

Поздрав групи 
Прашањето да свртиме некој коштен би се превело со 
“let's turn around some chestnuts’’ 
околу тоа коштен, костен, второто е стандардизирана лит.форма,првото е дијалектална , коштан-коштани се вели во моите краеви 
некаде се вели кестени ... и се се сведува на исто-chestnuts.


Regards to the group
Question  да свртиме некој коштен would translated as Vandaman has wrote   “let's turn around some chestnuts’’
  костен  literary 
 коштен, коштан ,кестен  are dialectically 
At the end of the day it is all about them- chestnuts


----------



## sokol

Thank you, Homer (and welcome to the forums ). I've put the standard language in the title even though it could also be the colloquial word, in the context at hand. 

(Interestingly, in my native Austrian German there exist also a standard variety with "st" while in dialect both "st" and "št" is possible: "Kastanie - Keschtn/Kestn" - even phonetically similar to the Macedonian words.)


----------



## Homer MakeDonski

aha why you Sokole had Germanized plenty of Macedonian words?
 
 there is one more..
 Srce -*Hertse-*Hertze - Herz 

Thanks for your welcomeness 
I hope we enjoy discussing

Regards


----------



## sokol

Well, in the case of "srce" the similarity is purely coincidental  (and also off-topic in this thread) - while with "костен" the root is definitely the same: either a Slavic loan to German, or vice versa  (which we could discuss in a separate thread in Etymology in more detail, if somebody is interested ;-).


----------



## phosphore

There is definitely something about [st] and [št] because we in Serbian say "кестен" while in Russian it is "каштан".



> Школьный этимологический словарь русского языка
> 
> *КАШТАН*. Заимств. в XVII в. из польск. яз., где _kasztan_ восходит к лат. _castanea_ < греч. _kastanon_, переоформления арм. _kaskeni_ «каштановое дерево» (от _kask_ «каштан», возможно, того же корня, что и _каша_ «второе блюдо» < «крупа, очищенное зерно», см.). См. _шатен_.


----------

